# American Chestnut Vase



## TimR (Apr 10, 2014)

I was gifted this piece of wood about 1-1/2 year ago, and finally got around to finish turning and finishing it. I almost forgot about it, finding it under some other pieces that had been rough turned. 
I really like the natural variation in the grain color, like the wood is telling a story of what it went thru in those particular years. 9" tall and 5" across. Single coat of antique oil, hand rubbed.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 10, 2014)

WOW! Tim, that's a stunner! Really like it - great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 10, 2014)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 10, 2014)

Tim that is a very nice looking piece. Did a superb job.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RayBell (Apr 10, 2014)

Very nice Tim, really like the shape and rim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for the positive comments. It's practically cheating when you start with purdy wood!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

That is a ready sweet shape!! The simple grain pattern is great also. It is super amazing how those classic shapes don't need fancy wood to look gallery quality.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

Stunning wood and perfect form.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 10, 2014)

Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 11, 2014)

I agree with the many. Love the shape, gorgeous wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 11, 2014)

this is the kind of turning that turns my head, that blows my skirt up, that stops me in my tracks, and causes me to stare and stare. Eye candy to be sure. Elegant and simple forms with grain that compliments and does not detract.
Beautiful without embellishment.... needing absolutely nothing more. Belongs in a museum!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 11, 2014)

Mike said it perfectly. Great job Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 11, 2014)

I really like that shape Tim, and pretty wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Apr 11, 2014)

Nicely done, nice figure and excellent form

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey, wanted to thank all of you for the positive comments. I too wish I could get my hands on more of this wood.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 11, 2014)

I can't add anything more than whats already been said above. But I really do like this piece, beautiful grain and a soft look to it. Very very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (Apr 12, 2014)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 16, 2014)

When I read the title, I had a feeling I'd like what was coming in this thread ... and I wasn't disappointed. This piece is oozing timeless elegance.


TimR said:


> It's practically cheating when you start with purdy wood!



"Practically cheating" my arse. What you did with this (and -- perhaps more importantly -- what you *didn't* do with it) shows superb artistry and craftsmanship.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

